

The First Crowd-Sourced Military Vehicle is Unwrapped - ThomPete
http://blogs.forbes.com/oshadavidson/2011/06/24/the-first-crowd-sourced-military-vehicle-is-unwrapped/

======
evo_9
Is it just me or does this have decidedly Halo Warthog feel to it?

